# What rhinestone macro system are you running with coreldraw X5 and why?



## Big R (Apr 25, 2011)

What marco system are you runing with corel draw X5 and why?

Thanks for your input

I would like to make rhinestone transfer I look at macro (FDO2p and one from Prolink) they seem to make things move faster to completion.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have FDO2P and rStones that I use in combination. (Either program can do a wonderful job by itself, I just like features in one that the other does not have.) I have about 5 or 6 rhinestone programs I have purchased over the years and not one has every siingle feature I would like but these two together compliment one another a great deal IMO. Being that they are both macros I can have them both open in Corel at the same time which allows me to get the job done faster. I also have the LED macro but rarely use it any more.


----------



## Urbanwear (Jun 10, 2010)

I am using the rStone macro in Corel X5 on one machine and the Drawstone macro on 2 other machines. 


They are both very similar, IMHO probably from the same developer. 


In rStone you cannot edit the size of the stones, the SS10 gives you a 2,9mm hole. So if you are creating templates you can use the next size up SS12 3,2mm, then slightly adjust. 

I usually create the design in the SS10 mode 2,9mm then I group all the stones and increase to 113,5% which brings me to a 3,29 mm hole size, perfect for my templates. 


In the Drawstone macro you can edit the stone catalogue and give the stones the exact size for your template/cutter. This makes things a little easier as you work in 1:1 ratio. 
Drawstone is now on offer 2 CODES for $34.95, so for what it does its very cheap.
http://corelvba.com/index.php?pages=dra_1


I use these sizes to create my templates, SS6 - 2,49mm hole, SS8 - 2,9mm hole, SS10 3,29mm hole. 
These sizes are okay for my set-up, you can have a slight variation +/- of the hole diameter which will depend on stone types, template material and cutter.


The reason I am using these macros is that my main work is based on vinyl cutting, and colour print transfer working with a Versacam SPI300 and Coreldraw X5. About a month ago I decided to add some rhinestone designs to my tee inventory. I wasn’t quite sure if the rhinestone apparel would give some results so I decided to do a minimum investment/trial in this technique.


Sandblast template starter kit, 100 Gross (14400) Crystal, 50 Gross (7200) of Siam, Emerald and Citrine Korean stones, and the two macros for Coreldraw. Roughly € 283,00 / $ 375,00. 


No gain, but for the moment I have covered my expenses, and in the mean time I have ordered other stones and slightly increased with some new designs.


It’s not easy, a lot of HARD WORK and time to create a design, templates and preparing the rhinestone transfers, especially designs with more colours. To sell I have to stay in a certain price range so often this work isn’t fully paid, not much the cost of the stones but the actual hours in preparing a design and transfers for about 6 tees. 

I like it, it’s fun and I actually relax when I prepare the transfers and it’s also very pleasing to see the final results. All this glitter it’s just great!


I believe there are other macros, complete programs and different machinery which will give quicker and more professional results. 


I am not trying to self promote anything or knock down more professional equipment or software. 

This is a very personal experience of how I am set up for my clients/area and why Iam using these macros. 

My approach to rhinestone may not be the best, but for the moment it was the most suitable, considering my budget and business plans. 


A few designs made with these macros and the Coreldraw custom brush feature.
Roger


----------



## Big R (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks this is good information  I see now I have to slow down until the money start rolling in.


----------



## maucca (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello everyone. 
Never tried rhinestones, but now i get interested in those. I have Corel Draw 11. Where to get cheap rhinestone software for testing if rhinestones are for me...


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

maucca said:


> Hello everyone.
> Never tried rhinestones, but now i get interested in those. I have Corel Draw 11. Where to get cheap rhinestone software for testing if rhinestones are for me...


Interesting question....all the Corel Rhinestone macros I have are for version X3 and higher. I don't know of any that works with version 11, unless I am mistaken.


----------



## AquaMermaid (Feb 15, 2014)

do you use both macros on the same computer?


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

If you use rStones, the 2028 catalog can not be edited for use with rhinestone template material. If you use this link:

rStones 3 - Download

And go to the bottom of the page you can import the Bella catalog. Even if you don't use Bella Machine Cut Rhinestones, you can edit this catalog in rStones. Since you have the ability to edit, you can make your circle sizes to match what you want. 

For Sticky Flock we recommend:

2.5 mm for ss6
3.3 mm for ss10
4.4 mm for ss16
5.2 mm fro ss20

Being able to edit the catalog is a great solution for those that use rStones....

Brian


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I use Stone Wizard from the Rhinestone World. Cost a lot more than $35, but I can do a lot with it. I use it with my Ioline Crystal Press so I am not brushing stones. The program has the ability to make sticky flock templates if that is your desire. The shortcuts are good whether you are stoning or not. I do have all of the software that came with the CP to include their design software, but so much easier to work with Corel and their macros.


----------

